# New lathe stand



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This project is really nothing special, but I needed a new stand for my lathe and I needed somewhere to put my chisels and lathe accessories. This is what I came up with. The design took several twists throughout the build. I kind of just built it on the fly without plans.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm thinking that I'm going to make some adjustable drawer dividers for the middle and the lower drawer to better house my accessories and keep them from rollin around. The base of the stand is supported with 4X4 legs on one end and heavy duty 6" wheels on the other end. The next section above the kick plate is a compartment that is filled with 120 lbs of sand. I wanted the stand to be sturdy and not move. Unfortunately, I couldn't move it after that and had to come up with a locking "lift". This is what I came up with and it works really well.


Here's the lift in its stored position.









and again with the lift locked in and ready to roll.









Thanks for looking.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Jeez! Where do you find the time to knock things out like you do? Amazing!

Very nice and with all kinds of details! I like it.:thumbsup: 

Btw, What's the little square black tray for?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow Ken, that's great. I love the retractable landing gear you came up with.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ken you must be retired or something lol
you do outstanding work and do alot of it
awesome work as usual:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

dmh said:


> Btw, What's the little square black tray for?


 
It is a center marker. Someone gave it to me a while back for Christmas. It's actually quite neat. You place your stock against the shoulders of the brackets and give the stock a whack with a mallet. Then you rotate it 90 degrees and whack it again. 4 times is the charm and when you are done, the little metal blade in the bottom of the tray, has left you with itersecting dents to mark the center of your piece for positioning of your steb center and tail stock. Very neat little jig.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> It is a center marker. Someone gave it to me a while back for Christmas. It's actually quite neat. You place your stock against the shoulders of the brackets and give the stock a whack with a mallet. Then you rotate it 90 degrees and whack it again. 4 times is the charm and when you are done, the little metal blade in the bottom of the tray, has left you with itersecting dents to mark the center of your piece for positioning of your steb center and tail stock. Very neat little jig.


Well that sounds neat. I'll have to keep an eye out for one. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Veritas Center Finder


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Just an update on the lathe stand. I couldn't stand to see the drawers in such a mess with all of my stuff rolling around and clanking together so today, I had to make the dividers for the drawers. Now that's better.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dude, you amaze me. I wish I was a quarteras organized as you. Wow!


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Ken, Very nice, but how'd you make all those square cuts with your scroll saw? :yes:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice, Ken, as usual. I seem to be repeating myself a lot when I post in your threads.  Love the tool drawers. If I ever get half as organized as I'd like to be I think I'll steal your idea. Not that I'll have as nice an execution of it as you, but I like it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Can't say much more than has already been said, but that's kick a$$.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Ledhead said:


> Ken, Very nice, but how'd you make all those square cuts with your scroll saw? :yes:


 
Smaller kerf blade and tight cornering. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the kind words guys. I am a bit of an organizational freak. I don't like having to search for my tools.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I can only look on in wonder and amazement and know that I will never, ever be that organized. 

One comment, a couple of your lathe gouges are huge as in something Paul Bunyan would use whereas your lathe is more like something Tinkerbelle might have. Do you have another lathe?

Bret


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Lola Ranch said:


> I can only look on in wonder and amazement and know that I will never, ever be that organized.
> 
> One comment, a couple of your lathe gouges are huge as in something Paul Bunyan would use whereas your lathe is more like something Tinkerbelle might have. Do you have another lathe?
> 
> Bret


 
:laughing: This is my new lathe. I have a full size as well but I'm in the process of selling it. I have a very large roughing gouge which I love and the other large chisel is my 3/4" bowl gouge which I made the handle for. Tinker Bell eh? :laughing: You kill me Bret. :laughing:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Great job, Kenbo! I'm making plans to do the same for the "commander" lathe. Right now it's sitting on one of my tall benches, a little too tall for the Wife. I used to be an organizational freak, too. Every tool had to be in the EXACT location today, as yesterday. 

Most machinists would replace my tools in somewhat exact position I had, but I would go behind them to make them exact. Sometimes a machinist would borrow a tool and stick it back in my box with chips, or oil on them. 

After I let it be known that whoever did that again; was going to receive a 2" combination wrench, imbedded in their skull at full force; cured that little problem. For a few weeks, I carried that big wrench in my back pocket, just to let them know I was watching them.:yes::laughing: Never happened again, they would walk several feet out of their way to go borrow someone elses tools.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Kenbo, I forgot to put the :laughing: at the end of my last post. I'm glad you did not take offense to my Tinkerbelle comment as none was intended.

:smile:, Bret


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

That is really cool ,as usual,but I did see a little dust,(OMG) on the adjustable jaw chuck.That Lathe is highly rated,you picked a good one!:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Itchy Brother said:


> That is really cool ,as usual,but I did see a little dust,(OMG) on the adjustable jaw chuck.That Lathe is highly rated,you picked a good one!:yes::yes::yes:


 
Thanks for pointing that out Gary. I'm gonna head out there right now and clean that baby up. As far as the lathe goes, I haven't used it for much yet, but I'm happy with its performance thus far. Seems like a solid little unit.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Great work Ken!


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice. An I love how clean the shop is. Can you come over to mine an give it a dusting. Lol


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I turn my back for 5 minutes and look what you do! Outstanding chest Ken. The dividers are way too cool...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Sigh. Seriously dude? How am I ever going to impress anyone with the piddly crap I make when you keep churning out these masterful brews that you do? How do you find the time to pull this off? Sure, I waste a lot of time when I'm in the shop. I don't generally crank out projects. And, like you, I have a day job. But even if I quit my job and spent all my waking hours in the shop building, I couldn't imagine producing what you in. Especially in the time frames you do. I am utterly amazed and impressed.

If I could afford to fly you in for a week or two and pay what you're worth to "build my shop up", Ken, you'd be filthy rich. I love how you're always tweaking and fine tuning your shop in such impressive leaps. But I hate how petty my "victories" are in comparisons to YOUR "run of the mill/another day at the office" work.

I hope to be a shadow of the master you are. Some day.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Sigh. Seriously dude? How am I ever going to impress anyone with the piddly crap I make when you keep churning out these masterful brews that you do? How do you find the time to pull this off? Sure, I waste a lot of time when I'm in the shop. I don't generally crank out projects. And, like you, I have a day job. But even if I quit my job and spent all my waking hours in the shop building, I couldn't imagine producing what you in. Especially in the time frames you do. I am utterly amazed and impressed.
> 
> If I could afford to fly you in for a week or two and pay what you're worth to "build my shop up", Ken, you'd be filthy rich. I love how you're always tweaking and fine tuning your shop in such impressive leaps. But I hate how petty my "victories" are in comparisons to YOUR "run of the mill/another day at the office" work.
> 
> I hope to be a shadow of the master you are. Some day.


 
Wow, thank you for the kind words. I don't consider myself to be anything special Steve. I'm just a guy who likes to work with wood. Don't cut yourself short buddy. There are many things that you could work circles around me. Every woodworker is a great woodworker, we just all have our own level of greatness and that's good enough for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I look at what I manage to get done in a day and think, man if I only had a whole body to do this with and didn't have to always stop to rest, I could get this done in a couple of hours.

Then I see something that Kenbo has done and I think, I'll never keep up with that guy... or manage to turn out the really kewl stuff he does, but I'm enjoying what I do so its all good.

Kenbo is the bar, when the rest of us are as good as he is, they will improve his work just to keep us striving for better from ourselves...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ken,
Very nice stand. I like all the little details. I was wondering about the big roughing gouge also. Now send us some pics with the stand covered in wood shavings so we know you are using it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> I was wondering about the big roughing gouge also.


 
Actually Mike, this is my favourite roughing gouge. It's a 1 1/2" gouge and I use it to rough out about 90% of my projects. My wife bought it for me a couple of years ago for my birthday and it roughs out my blanks way faster than my 3/4" gouge. I love this thing. Overkill? Heck ya, but I still love it.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

johnnie52 said:


> Kenbo is the bar, when the rest of us are as good as he is, they will improve his work just to keep us striving for better from ourselves...


I concur. Well said, Johnnie.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Than nice! Do the shelves get filled up with shavings and dust? I know the area around my lathe is covered in dust and chips. It gets everywhere


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I keep the drawers closed so that no chips get in them. As far as the shelf goes, it is recess behind the top of the lathe stand by about 1 1/2" so the shaving fall to the floor without having the opportunity to collect on the shelf. The top surface, of course, does collect quite a bit of shavings, but that is to be expected. Thanks for looking.


----------

